# Spaghetti Sizes?



## Chopstix (Nov 13, 2006)

Whenever I buy Italian spaghetti like Agnesi or Barilla etc, they are labeled Spaghetti no.3 or no. 7 or Spaghettini no.11 etc...  It's confusing.  I suppose the numbers refer to the size of the noodle but what do they mean exactly?  Do they follow a universal spaghetti sizing standard in Italy?  Is anyone out there familiar with the table of spaghetti sizes, if there's one such?  I hope the people from Italy can chime in.  Thanks!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually, I never paid any particular attention to those numbers...there maybe slight variations in sizes but, at least to me they are not significant enough... naturally, if they are thinner they cook more quickly, if they are thicker, it takes longer... cooking time of spaghetti is anywhere between 7 to 10 minutes, just start checking them around the 7 minute mark, and cook to your preferred consistency.

Well, having said that maybe I should go into hiding before I get accused for remaining so ignorant after spending so much time in the heart of Italy...


----------



## lulu (Nov 13, 2006)

Me too, the only thing I know is that taglietelle must be eight mm across, no more, no less, lol.  sorry Chpstix, you probably need RDG to answer this one.


----------

